# Engine spares to carry for a VW T25?



## kiwitax (Aug 15, 2010)

Hello folks

I hope you can help. We have just bought a T25- H reg diesel that has done 144,000 miles. Can anybody tell me engine spares I should carry for simple road side repairs? Cheers.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

AA or RAC card


----------



## kiwitax (Aug 15, 2010)

Fair enough. Cheers


----------

